

Scalable Is Awesome, Literally [video] - gingerlime
http://erlangcentral.org/scalable-is-awesome-literally-garrett-smith-erlang-user-conference-2015/

======
rdtsc
This is by Garrett Smith

[http://gar1t.com](http://gar1t.com)

Pretty much all his talks and videos are great. He is a good speaker. Watch
even just for the fun on if it.

(BTW he is author of "MongoDB is Webscale" video as well as "Erlang II : The
Movie").

As far as the talk is concerned (TL;DR) "Scalable doesn't mean anything
anymore, it is too ambiguous of a term. Just replace it with another equally
useful word -- Awesome".

